# Rave Coffee Aeropress



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey guys, im about to place my 2nd order on Rave and my 2nd coffee order ever tbh (new to non supermarket coffee) and once again am finding it so hard to decide which beans to get.

On my last order i bought the Signature blend and Peru which i really enjoyed (but did find a bit similar in taste).

Now obviously im considering the Jampit because i have read of its great reputation but i have noticed its mostly praised for making fantastic espresso.

Is it also good for Aeropress or Moka pot coffee?

I usually drink my coffee black from the Aeropress or occasionally make myself a moka "espresso" and my girlfriend drinks her coffee always with a lot of milk because she can not stand the bitter taste of coffee)

Im probably going to get 2x1kg again because i can not afford to buy a variety of 250g packs..

So if Jampit makes a good black coffee what else would people recommend as my second bag? I want something very different in taste this time.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The jampits roast profile is set up for espresso, try the Kenyan kajumi AA or just give them a call and they will give up advice.


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

oo that sounds good...i think il try it...shame it only comes in 250g packs but you know what, im gonna buy a few 250g packs now and try differnt ones

im thinking about getting

For Aeropress:

Kenyan Kajumi AA

Kenyan Peaberry

Ethiopian Longberry

Colombian Villa Esperanza Hulia

Nicaraguan El Bosque

(will need to drop 1 of these)

For Moka Pot:

Fudge

Jampit

Is this a good selection to try?

How would be the best way to try these?

Wait a few days to open them? or can i drink them as soon as i get them? I have read some people recommend waiting a few days

Open them all and try a cup of each?

Finish a pack at a time?

If i open a few and keep them in a jar will they stay fresh for a few weeks?

I might give them a call tommorow

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I open one at a time, then you can experiment with it a bit. Trying to get recipes right for three or four at one time would be mind boggling.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I recently got a bag of the Kenyan peaberry to use for pour over in my chemex. I really like it and the taste notes on the website were pretty much spot on.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with Jeebsy open one at a time and perfect the grind to get the best out of it. 250 gms is quickly used up.Do not create too many variables.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

+1 for opening one at a time. Getting it dialled in can get through a few beans.

I have read that you don't need to rest beans so much for aeropress. But as I tend to go more for espresso I've never verified this.

Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys. I decided to get

Kenyan Kajumi AA

Kenyan Peaberry

Ethiopian Longberry

Nicaraguan El Bosque

Fudge

Jampit Java

Arrived today! Cant wait to try it but going to give my Porlex a bit of a clean first.

Will probably try the Kenyan or Ethiopian first as they have the earliest roasting date.


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmm the Longberry is fantastic....probably the best cup of coffee ive had....not that ive tried anything that good before but wow!

Now i really really taste the difference between freshly roasted, freshly ground coffee...wow

Ive been drinking only Dulce Gusto coffee at my parents for a few months and i think im going to have to bring my own coffee/aeropress to my parents now....

Think im going to have to make another cup!...and another.......

I think i made a mistake before on my first order many months ago because i dont remember it tasting this good.

I also made the mistake of ordering 2x1kg on my first order and opening them both to compare and by the time i finished both bags they really had lost the freshness....From now on i think i will be ordering 250g packs and enjoying the freshness.

Well all i can say is the Longberry is great for Aeropress and it has opened my eyes, cant wait to try the others but i will be patient.


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

DNA said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm the Longberry is fantastic....probably the best cup of coffee ive had....not that ive tried anything that good before but wow!
> 
> Now i really really taste the difference between freshly roasted, freshly ground coffee...wow
> 
> ...


i am now using my 3rd rave blend for Aeropress. The Italian Job. Not working for me. I use 2 scoops up to level 2, stir for 15 seconds, steep for 20 and plunge for 15.

Takes too much effort to plunge. And end up with a cup of grounds at the bottom.

Will try the same but with one scoop tomorrow

What could I be doing wrong? Had the same problem with signature blend

Garry


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Are you buying it pre-ground or grinding it yourself? What are you filtering with - paper or one of the reusable metal filters? Also a rough idea of weight of coffee, amount of water added etc would be useful to advise on what could be wrong.


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds at a rough guess like your following the standard Aeropress recipe although there may be nothing wrong with that many people find better results in other ways. Check the brewed coffee page here for more ideas. For example my Aeropress starting point is 15g of coffee which I think would be close to two scoops, add water till full, 1 min, stir, 2 min plunge and enjoy. Water at 85 deg. Oh and Aeropress inverted with paper filters. I'm currently drinking some much lighter, brighter roasts I think but my start point is often the same then tweaked from there. What are you tasting that is not doing it for you? Try steeping for longer with more water and see if that takes you in the right direction?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Italian job is an espresso blend....


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol this ^ is true... Should still be able to make something drinkable from it?!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just depends, it contains robusta and is best pulled short as an espresso, not really suited to aeropress like the Kenyan is.


----------

